# What type of heartworm medicine do you give your Chi?



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

The vet recommended Interceptor for Bella..I was curious what you gave your babies?


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

We use Heartgard Plus, just because that's what our vet supplies. But I've heard Interceptor is good. I think a lot of people perfer that one if that have tiny dogs because Heartgard's smallest pill is "up to 25 pounds".


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

lilbabyvenus said:


> We use Heartgard Plus, just because that's what our vet supplies. But I've heard Interceptor is good. I think a lot of people perfer that one if that have tiny dogs because Heartgard's smallest pill is "up to 25 pounds".


That is what my vet said. He said that in since she is just over 2 lbs, he wants her on Interceptor because they have the brown kind whici is 2-10 lbs. I was just curious! Haha


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I use heartgard plus...I guess in some of the eastern states it is not as effective but in CO it works just fine. Although I like that interceptor has one for dogs up to 10 lbs, mine are on the one for dogs up to 25 lbs and I mean, its poison they are being given,...that makes me nervous!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> I use heartgard plus...I guess in some of the eastern states it is not as effective but in CO it works just fine. Although I like that interceptor has one for dogs up to 10 lbs, mine are on the one for dogs up to 25 lbs and I mean, its poison they are being given,...that makes me nervous!


Exactly! That's why I was asking..It makes me a little paranoid! Especially with their size!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

We use Heartguard Plus and have used it for many years.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Interceptor 2 to 10 lbs. for all 4 of mine.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

This is another area that is getting a good, hard second look by dog experts. Many people feel that it is unnecessary to give an insecticide (poison) every month to our dogs in the remote chance that they will get infected with heartworm.

While heartworm does occur, it is usually in immunocompromised pets and outdoor dogs in areas that are highly infected with mosquitos. 

For heartworms to develop in the mosquito, the temperature MUST be 57 or above day and night for 30 days. If you live in a hot part of the country, then this is a concern. But many of us don't live in areas where this type of heat occurs on a monthly basis. 

Here's a couple websites that explains the heartworm cycle ... and the risks and benefits of monthly treatments.

http://www.blakkatz.com/spellcast/HW.pdf

http://www.thewholedog.org/heartworm.html

It has also been proven that heartworm preventative stays in the system for 45 days, NOT 30 days. So it can safely be given every month and half, not monthly. It is labeled for monthly use because the pharmaceutical and veterinary industries decided that people would probably forget to administer it if it was labeled for 45 day use. 

I am NOT saying to NOT give heartworm preventative. It is something you will have to decide for yourself. But with all the studies coming out on the likelihood of it occurring in healthy dogs, it certainly deserves a good hard look and weighing the risks and benefits.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol brodysmom u and ur long posts! hehe. dexter was on sentinel ever since he was a pup and this month i recently changed him to interceptor. i suppose sentinel worked wonders since he came out clean this fecal test and heartworm test but it was too pricey for me. sentinel was $60 and interceptor is now $20...saves me a whopping $40, i just hope it works as great as people said it does, my backyard is a mosquito fest during the summer, along with the scary looking skeeters which are harmful.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Faith is on Interceptor at the moment but I just bought a 12 month supply of Iverhart Plus for both her and Glory. While I do much prefer the smaller dose of Interceptor, with my three dogs and 4 boxes of heartworm prevention right now I went with the cheaper option. It certainly is better than no protection at all.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> This is another area that is getting a good, hard second look by dog experts. Many people feel that it is unnecessary to give an insecticide (poison) every month to our dogs in the remote chance that they will get infected with heartworm.
> 
> While heartworm does occur, it is usually in immunocompromised pets and outdoor dogs in areas that are highly infected with mosquitos.
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting this Brodysmom! I remembered afterwards that I had read it somewhere, and this year, since we weren't on the road, I decided to not use the flea treatment or Heartgard since about October, and haven't yet, probably not til May. But that's very helpful info, thanks again!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

We use Sentinel. 
http://www.sentinelpet.com/product_page.html
I like that it has a separate size just for 2-11lb pets. I feel better knowing I'm not giving my 4lb dog a dosage appropriate for a 25lb'er, since most companies advice not splitting pills due to the fact that it's not mixed/dispersed perfectly and there's no way to say if it actual divided the drug itself in half. 
It protects against heartworm preventative as well as flea infestations. Same company that makes Interceptor.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Okay, had heard that it was "poison" pretty much that you were giving your dog, but then again..it does worry me that my luck, Bella will get something. I gave her her first Interceptor pill today and that little booger would not take it! So I had to mix it with a bit of peanut butter.


----------



## MoochiBaby (Sep 12, 2009)

I don't use anything for Moochi and I live in Southern California. The best prevention for heartworm is to build up her immune system. Like Brody'sMom says, pets that get heartworms are the ones that are compromised.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

I use Revolution and have for years on my dogs. While they have been on it I have never seen a flea. They have not gotten worms or earmites. We have to worry about heartworms here in Georgia. And fleas are terrible here. If they are not on heartworm meds it is extremely likely they will get infected even if they are indoor dogs. 

What is Revolution? 

Revolution is a safe and simple monthly topical medication used to protect your pet from heartworms, fleas, and ear mites. It also protects dogs from ticks and sarcoptic mange and cats from roundworms and hookworms. Revolution requires a prescription from your veterinarian. 

I get the Revolution for puppies for Quigley. It's easy to use and I do not have to worry about using 2 different product for Heart worm and fleas.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> I use Revolution and have for years on my dogs. While they have been on it I have never seen a flea. They have not gotten worms or earmites. We have to worry about heartworms here in Georgia. And fleas are terrible here. If they are not on heartworm meds it is extremely likely they will get infected even if they are indoor dogs.
> 
> What is Revolution?
> 
> ...


Is it like a cream or a gel?? I have never heard of it, but if it is a safer option I would consider it.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

It's a topical solution that goes between the shoulder blades. 

I already posted but should have mentioned that I only use HW meds once every 45 days, year round. Here in Texas it is very hot, and we have many mosquitoes. It doesn’t matter if the infected mosquito is outside or inside. Mosquitoes do come in your home when you open the door. I posted a thread a longggggg time ago about how Vets try to make you think it's necessary to give the meds every 30 days. Can't remember the title of the thread. Heartworm med scam or something like that. It's best to read the entire life cycle of the HW, then you'll better understand why every 30 days isn't necessary. However, the med companies do not guarantee their meds unless you use it as directed. I always urge everyone to read as much info. as they can about HW‘s, and the meds. This way you are making an educated decision as to how to use them. It’s always an “at your own risk,” choice.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Interceptor, brown package, 2-10 lbs, and I am stretching it out to 40 to 45 days as well. 
Why give 12 doses a year when 8 will work?


----------



## ekeeney (Mar 17, 2010)

I use heartguard, but I am planning on talking to my vet next time I am in about Interceptor. I always found it strange that my little 6 pound chi needed that much medicine!! Although, here in Florida we have those killer skeeters :-o


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

TLI said:


> It's a topical solution that goes between the shoulder blades.
> 
> I already posted but should have mentioned that I only use HW meds once every 45 days, year round. Here in Texas it is very hot, and we have many mosquitoes. It doesn’t matter if the infected mosquito is outside or inside. Mosquitoes do come in your home when you open the door. I posted a thread a longggggg time ago about how Vets try to make you think it's necessary to give the meds every 30 days. Can't remember the title of the thread. Heartworm med scam or something like that. It's best to read the entire life cycle of the HW, then you'll better understand why every 30 days isn't necessary. However, the med companies do not guarantee their meds unless you use it as directed. I always urge everyone to read as much info. as they can about HW‘s, and the meds. This way you are making an educated decision as to how to use them. It’s always an “at your own risk,” choice.





Jerry'sMom said:


> Interceptor, brown package, 2-10 lbs, and I am stretching it out to 40 to 45 days as well.
> Why give 12 doses a year when 8 will work?


Okay, thanks for the info I will have to let my mom know this as well


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

we use interceptor, too...and it's usually around 45 days. (mostly because i tend to forget to give it to her!). I like that it's a small dosage, though.

we had a dog get heartworms once that was healthy in all other ways. it was a long time ago, but i still remember it  So, I'll keep on giving it to Madi, but I do like the idea of stretching it out!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Belle Luna, 

Revolution is a drop you put on the skin at the base of the neck. You can "Google" it. Or ask your vet about it. Some vets don't like it because people don't use it correctly. You have to be sure it's put on the skin not the fur for it to be effective. But, I really love it as a product and don't want to use anything else. It's all in one.


----------



## barefoot (Sep 24, 2008)

We use Triheart Plus. I guess it is the generic version of Heartguard. I get it from my vet. It is only $19 for 6 pills.

I only give mine a pill every other month. Years ago we rescued a Big Pyranese with heartworm. The treatment the vet recommended was to give heartguard every month. Heartguard kills the baby worms in the blood stream. Don't remember what they are called. I guess the old worms in the heart eventually died off and since no baby worms were aloud to mature, he was heartworm free a year later when he was tested. He was about 12 at the time which was very old for a Pyranese. 

He died at 13 1/2. 

I sometimes use Revolution in the summer. If we are visiting lots of farms with barn cats I want flea preventitive as well. Don't want to bring anything home. It is cheaper to do just Revolution than giving Triheart and Frontline(fleas).

I do hate using these chemicals. But am to scared not to. I cringe at the thought of my little girl getting heartworm and a flea infestation can cost sooo much to get rid of.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

We use Heartguard Plus


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

We give Heartguard. Every 5 weeks.


----------



## magtru (Feb 18, 2009)

*Interceptor*

I use Interceptor for under 10 lbs.
I use it March-November and stop. I rarely take her outside. She is an inside dog and hates other dogs and the outdoors. I exercise her at home and she likes it that way.


----------



## ilovemychiCAMI (Jan 12, 2010)

Broadysmom interesting post

I use interceptor 2-10.....


----------



## Ihave2 (Oct 18, 2009)

@TLI Post #17
You mentioned that the companies wouldn't guarantee the meds if they weren't used as prescribed. I'm curious as to how they'd know if it was given every 30 or 45 days. Just curious.

I'm glad I heard about this Interceptor. I'd just bought a six month supply ($24.00) of Iverhart MAX 6-12lbs. We still have three more of the Iverhart up to 25lbs and finishing those off first. I'd been giving these every 30 days and sometimes being about three days late but I didn't think that would hurt. It did cross my mind how it would be to extend it a little like you guys said, every 45 days. 

We use Frontline Plus for the flea med.


----------

